

Google & payment processors penalizing mug shot profiteers - aelaguiz
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/6/4808892/google-payment-providers-take-action-against-firms-profiting-from-mug-shots

======
benologist
Now they just need to penalize summary spam profiteers who systematically
hijack all the value from someone else's work in the hope that they can also
hijack the pageviews and traffic too.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/06/business/mugged-by-a-
mug-s...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/06/business/mugged-by-a-mug-shot-
online.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0)

